
KKR to buy digital-library platform Overdrive from Rakuten - walterbell
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/kkr-to-buy-digital-library-platform-overdrive-from-rakuten-2019-12-24
======
ocdtrekkie
Unfortunate. Libraries are a public service and OverDrive has been one of the
most widespread ways to offer 21st century online reading services to them.
Private equity sinking this ship will be a terrible outcome for a lot of
people.

